# happy spec v owners?



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

i just want to know who owns a spec v and who is happy with one or unhappy with one?


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

Im a very happy owner. 2003, built in 8/03, 12k somewhat hard to beaten on miles, no problems.


----------



## GAJ2003 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have had my 2003 Spec V sinceOctober of 2002 and I have had no problems and the car is amazing. It puts a smile on my face very time I drive it. I have 13000 miles on it and it runs perfect.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

I am Happy with mine


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Happy with mine- built April 2002, no problems!


----------



## 2k3Spec-V (Sep 24, 2002)

i've had my 03 since last september, i have 24,500 miles on it..YEA I KNOW......but no problems, only the belts squeak a little bit but it just needs a belt adjustment....


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

02, not sure when built, but I love it. Only problem I had is pulling out infront of a Ranger doing 55+ mph. Went w/out my car for 3 months. got her back Lst Thurs, w/AEM cai and Vis Racing cf hood. I do not recomend doing business w/Stillen or Vis racing.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

I love my car, bought in Feb '02, it was one of the early models. No mechanical issues. I hate Nissan paint, but that was true of my maxima too. Great gas milage, great looks, great suspension (GC's help), good setreo for factory... best of all CHEAP.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

thats good. i have a nissan 200sx and im thinking about saving up all the money i make for a new spec v sometime in the future. im only 16 now. got my car courtesy of parents for only $1500 and now i have a job and im bringin home money and im just saving it all. in 2 or 3 years, i am planning to get a new car. my 200sx has 215k miles on it, thats why im not gonna upgrade it. thanks for everyones input, keep it coming! i love to hear about happy spec v owners!!!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

viprdude said:


> *thats good. i have a nissan 200sx and im thinking about saving up all the money i make for a new spec v sometime in the future. im only 16 now. got my car courtesy of parents for only $1500 and now i have a job and im bringin home money and im just saving it all. in 2 or 3 years, i am planning to get a new car. my 200sx has 215k miles on it, thats why im not gonna upgrade it. thanks for everyones input, keep it coming! i love to hear about happy spec v owners!!! *


thats cool...do it on your own. You will love the car even more


----------



## ClshRckr (Jun 26, 2003)

ive had my car for four months, so far no problems. The only thing i dont like is the car isnt too comfortable on long drives and sometimes it doesnt like to go in reverse gear.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

ClshRckr said:


> *ive had my car for four months, so far no problems. The only thing i dont like is the car isnt too comfortable on long drives and sometimes it doesnt like to go in reverse gear.  *


what do you mean comfortable? the seats are nice, but the ride is stiff


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

other than the fact its slow I luv it.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

...riight...


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

my car is my baby, i wax it once a month with meguiar's gold class, and detail it when i can, i keep my car in better than show room condition with the paint smooth as glass...trust me, if you treat is right, even nissan paint will look like it should be on an ad. i luv my car, i've got a custom engine compartment, custom interior trim, Ingen RD intake and an axle back exhaust. i luv the way it handles and snaps your head back...Specs are just plain sweet.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

7SPEED said:


> *other than the fact its slow I luv it. *


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Bought mine on 05/02 with 9 miles on the clock. Now I have 28+K and still love to get in the car everyday.


----------



## mojumbo (Jun 11, 2003)

had my spec since march.. lovin it. the drive to and from work is so much more fun.


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

i have had my spec v since september of 2001 mine was the first to roll off the truck in the greater houston area and i took it home that day, and get this i really didnt like it but it was a little for economical than my 27000 z28 camaro i had that was loaded, yeah i was mad that i had to get rid of my somewhat muscle car, but as the weeks went by i realized my car is pretty fast and hey it only takes 15 dollars to fill up with supreme, ha ha i love it now i dont think i would trade it for anything, oh maybe a 350Z but who would pass up on one of those my car now has 45000 miles and i dare a Z28 camaro to line up next to me


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

you live in Houston? i live in Galveston, directly south of you...lets race!!! what mods you got?


----------



## SER240Z (Jul 16, 2003)

Had mine just over a year now. Nismo intake and cat-back. I love this car.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

i dislike my car extremely ... i have had nothing but problems with it since i can remember on my 3rd motor now and talkin to my lawyer starting up the Lemon law thing, my car has spent more time in the shop then it has on the street. Nissan while being great at replacing all the varios parts everytime doesn't seem ot think there is a problem with a car that has 10k miles on it and is on its 3rd motor, not to mention about 10 other service visits. Should the people in the servie Dept. know me by name?? Should the dman tow company remember my car and where they have picked it up from?? Naw ... i think i could have bought a $500 beat down bucket and had a more dependable ride. Other then that i like the interior. haha


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

VegasV said:


> *i dislike my car extremely ... i have had nothing but problems with it since i can remember on my 3rd motor now and talkin to my lawyer starting up the Lemon law thing, my car has spent more time in the shop then it has on the street. Nissan while being great at replacing all the varios parts everytime doesn't seem ot think there is a problem with a car that has 10k miles on it and is on its 3rd motor, not to mention about 10 other service visits. Should the people in the servie Dept. know me by name?? Should the dman tow company remember my car and where they have picked it up from?? Naw ... i think i could have bought a $500 beat down bucket and had a more dependable ride. Other then that i like the interior. haha *


Sorry to hear that,your car must of been made at beer 30 on
a Friday. will they trade you into a different Spec? I love my
car,It puts a smile on my face when I'am in the curve carving
mode


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

i have a few mods header, catback, cai, unirthodox pulley, ks relocated, jet chip, fly wheel, lowering springs, balance shaft kit, and wet nitrous kit, what do you have i would love to race.


----------



## Rocket0901 (Jul 15, 2003)

Did those pulleys add any power? I had pulleys on a 5.0 mustang of mine and it would not idle right. It would die at stop lights and the small water pump pulley would make the engine temp run hot.

I have a Spec V now and I was looking at pulleys. They are supposed to add 6-8hp, But I just want to know if they effect the drivablity at all.


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

my cars performance has not been affected at all by any off my mods i really cant believe how well it is running most vehicles start to have problems when you jump up a good amount of horsepower and all mine does is haul ass,


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

cgoflerguy said:


> *i have a few mods header, catback, cai, unirthodox pulley, ks relocated, jet chip, fly wheel, lowering springs, balance shaft kit, and wet nitrous kit, what do you have i would love to race. *


sorry but there is no jet chip for any of the b15's, if you actually got one you got screwed because it didn't do anything


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Rocket0901 said:


> *Did those pulleys add any power? I had pulleys on a 5.0 mustang of mine and it would not idle right. It would die at stop lights and the small water pump pulley would make the engine temp run hot.
> 
> I have a Spec V now and I was looking at pulleys. They are supposed to add 6-8hp, But I just want to know if they effect the drivablity at all. *


um, a pulley shouldn't affect how the car idles at all

anyway the UR pulley (yes only 1) for the qr is the same size as stock, just lighter, so there are no worries about underdriving side effects (alternator, water pump, etc)


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

why what ever do you mean, jet does sell a cotrol modul for the vehicle and i does help i have it dynod to increase 14 horse power a 5600 rpms, the only reason i had it checked is because i heard of people saying the same thing and i got pissed off for buying something that didnt work, so i got it checked


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

hahahaha 14hp, so what are you at now? You must be pushing around 190whp with that jet chip, i/h/e/p/bs, then 240whp+ with that n2o


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

yeh..... theyre the best thing you can buy for 20 grand or less..... i stand by it.... i had an 02 vibrant blue with 28,000 miles and no problems until a chevy truck smashed into the side of it i hate texas..... anyway.... i guess the guy gave me an excuse to upgrade.... now ive got a 03 sunburst that ive had since last friday........... damn right biatch...... hit me again ike..... and put some stank on it


----------



## Rocket0901 (Jul 15, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *um, a pulley shouldn't affect how the car idles at all
> 
> anyway the UR pulley (yes only 1) for the qr is the same size as stock, just lighter, so there are no worries about underdriving side effects (alternator, water pump, etc) *



Thanks for the advice. Is the power gain noticeable with the pulleys?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well I don't have the UR pulley, hell I don't even have a qr 

from what I've heard you can feel a difference in the lower gears and when revving, I believe someone dyno tested it and it showed a 5whp increase


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

dude why would you talk shit about my spec v because of a damn chip and for your knowledge you can call jet to find that they do have an appication for the sentra's plus my car runs a 9.3 in the eighth with out nitrous so you do the math on how much horse power it has!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

I have a UR pulley. Ddnt really notice too much of a difference after the install. It just seems to rev quicker. 
Like when I put on my CAI, I could feel the difference right away. Very little or any at all difference with the pulley.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Rocket0901 said:


> *Thanks for the advice. Is the power gain noticeable with the pulleys? *


Revs seems to come up quicker, and a feel like more pull on the freeway, but then again I also switched from wai to cai at about the same time.
But @ $139 shipped for a pulley its worth it to me.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

cgoflerguy said:


> *dude why would you talk shit about my spec v because of a damn chip and for your knowledge you can call jet to find that they do have an appication for the sentra's plus my car runs a 9.3 in the eighth with out nitrous so you do the math on how much horse power it has!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


whatever man you can do what you want and believe what you want, but I still stick by my opinions. And I don't know 1/8 mile times stock or modded for specs, so I have nothing to compare, though I do believe a stock spec runs around a 9.6 1/8, so your 9.3 sounds about right for your mods without the jet chip. If it really did add 14hp you would be way below that.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Hate my Spec. It's a total rotten lemon.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

**WARNING** Newb Question....
i have an idea of what a lemon is.... but im not quite sure. i mean, what is it that makes 2 people in a whole forum of spec V lovers hate their cars (lemons?)
what does this mean?

my guess is the car was built wrong and it makes it unreliable.

?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

there's no real telling what makes a lemon, but basically it's a car that everything that could possibly go wrong does. You might have one car that doesn't have one problem in 100k miles, then you could have another car that rolls off the assembly line right after it, driven the same way, but it goes through 3 engines, 2 transmissions, a couple ecu's, eats through clutches, interior is falling apart, trunk leaks, rims bend, etc. This car is affectionately called a 'lemon', unfortunately there's no way to tell if a car is a lemon when you go to buy it, and often times the dealership will buy it back if you have enough problems. Every car manufacturer has it's share of lemons.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

that always happens when you mass produce something. you also only hear about the bad ones.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

Just 2 outta this whole post .... so you dont "only" hear about the bad ones .... when my car is actually running right i love it ... it's just that it has spent more time in the shop then on the road damn near. I have had my car just over a year and only have 10k miles on it. 3 engines, full exhaust, cam positioning sensor, bunch of electrical, stereo, overhead light console, and just as of the other day my high end open intake thing that kicks in doesn't anymore <shrug> just went away ... so i guess we'll see what THAT problem is now. I mean seriously between parts, labor, and rental costs Nissan has prolly spent like 7k on my car, and that is only in one year ... i got the 6 year 75,000 mile warranty so if they want me to keep my car, by the time i am done they will have spent like 50k haha. Hell even the tow truck guy remembers my car...... that is not a good sign.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *there's no real telling what makes a lemon, but basically it's a car that everything that could possibly go wrong does. You might have one car that doesn't have one problem in 100k miles, then you could have another car that rolls off the assembly line right after it, driven the same way, but it goes through 3 engines, 2 transmissions, a couple ecu's, eats through clutches, interior is falling apart, trunk leaks, rims bend, etc. This car is affectionately called a 'lemon', unfortunately there's no way to tell if a car is a lemon when you go to buy it, and often times the dealership will buy it back if you have enough problems. Every car manufacturer has it's share of lemons. *


5pm on a Friday afternoon, pissed off workers, drunk workers, stupid workers, bad tooling, bad material, bad quality control... things that make a lemon...


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

James said:


> *5pm on a Friday afternoon, pissed off workers, drunk workers, stupid workers, bad tooling, bad material, bad quality control... things that make a lemon... *


LOL. Don't forget made in Mexico. You know they have the kick ass tequila down there.


----------



## Scissors (Mar 24, 2003)

No problems with my '03 SE-R thus far. Good torque and handling for a sedan. I have no complaints.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

I hate my Spec-V too. But you get what you pay for. I wish I could've put 16k toward a better car, but I needed something cheap to get me to school. I bought a new car for reliablility, and I have yet to see nissan's reliability with this car.

Between my paint peeling, my oil consumption, the dealership dragging it's feet; I have had it with this car. I'm either going to buy a RSX-S or a Cooper S. when this car is lemoned. 

I have wasted a good 24+hrs total on the phone with 1-800 nissan service people. The dealership drags it's feet, plays dumb about different issues with my car. I mean c'mon it makes you look bad as a organization if a national publication knows more about the oil burning problem than you do (june Sport Compact: Bolt on power) The only time they ever get on task is when I call and complain about them. 
It is really sickening. My car isn't even modded. I bought this car to mod the crap out of it. I have all my boltons, cams, pulleys, you name it is sitting in my closet at home, unused. I am terrified of altering this motor. 
I guess my car puzzles them since there are no foreign parts under they hood they are forced to scratch their head rather than blame it on mod X under my hood. Or the infamous "cannot duplicate problem". 

This car is a P.O.S. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. I will start to lemon it VERY soon. It really sucks though because I did at one time LOVE this car. Nissan NA, and the Dealership killed every bit of joy I once had for driving this car. Where I used to hear a pleasent roar, I now listen to every rattle, ping and chuff under the hood. So I hate nissan and my Spec-V.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

this thread is making me afraid to ever buy a new car. 

are nissans known for having more lemons then other car makers? 

man i feel bad for you guys with the lemons. talk about getting the shaft.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Steven C. said:


> *.... my boltons, cams, pulleys, you name it is sitting in my closet at home, unused. I am terrified of altering this motor.
> *



Sorry to hear that......well why don't u sell me your cams?!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i guess i got lucky


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

if i would get a new used car, it would be a spec v or a mini cooper s, they are almost the same, just diff name and way diff looks and mini is supercharged.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

uh, the spec and mini are nothing alike.....at all

I don't know how you think they're almost the same


----------



## GIANNI (Apr 28, 2003)

the only problem with my spec v is the paint i have the molten silver and i dont know what the hell is wrong with it it looks like the paint chipped before the claer coat was put on. the paint is smooth but it looks chipped


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

the do the same 0-60, same quarter mile, almost same skidpad...


----------



## Blk_Spec_V02 (Apr 27, 2004)

*i had some problems on mines*

i bought mines in nov of 03. it's an 02 spec v i like my car, the only thing that made me mad was that they had a few recalls on it an 1 of them was the reason for my car being out for about a week, i guess something with the ECM was wrong an that it could possible shut your car off in the middle of you driving it. so that kindof made me mad. but luckly i wasn't driving it on the streets or even worst on the freeway, so anyways i was moving my car 1 morning an it completly shut off while i was moving it from the street to my garage an i had to push it to the garage i had to call tow truck to tow it back to the dealership, they couldn't do a diagnostic because the part that they check with their comp. was the part that apparently has a recall on it, the good part was i didn't get charged for anything the bad part was i didn't have my car for about a week. so to be honest i'm happy with it, but i get alil scared when driving it an it sounds funny, cause i don't know if it might have a relapse an just completly shut off, especialy when i try an start it an it has alil trouble completly turning over, cause that's how it all started.


----------



## Whisper (Jan 21, 2004)

Happy with my Spec V 03. Didn't like the tires.


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

not a spec v, but its been thrashed for 35,000 miles and has had no problems (that weren't caused by me  ) so far. except the tranny is bumpy and slips under hard acceleration, but u 6 speeders need not concern urselves with that . 

what I don't like...crappy interior quality(everything comes off just by pulling and doesn't fit right after you put it back. not enough sound deadedning material...too much high speed wind noise, weak power windows, vibrates more then id like it to. all in though...pretty good for an $18,000 car...i have no real complaints. its the fastest auto under 20k...i think


----------



## AutoTerror (May 4, 2004)

I'm a happy " B15 Owner " , even more so because I own an SE w/pp .


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

ur auto is slower then my auto


----------



## AutoTerror (May 4, 2004)

Blow me .  LOL....:loser: J/K 

It feels so good to be back here...let the fun begin .


----------



## the lost girl (Feb 18, 2004)

ClshRckr said:


> sometimes it doesnt like to go in reverse gear.


I've had my spec for about 2 months and i love it. No major problems but i too sometimes have this reverse problem any idea what it is.


----------



## SDspecv (May 8, 2004)

I drive an 04' and Im very happy with it. Im always anxious to hop in and go for a ride.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

LI SilverSE-R said:


> what I don't like...crappy interior quality(everything comes off just by pulling and doesn't fit right after you put it back. not enough sound deadedning material...too much high speed wind noise, weak power windows, vibrates more then id like it to. all in though...pretty good for an $18,000 car...i have no real complaints. its the fastest auto under 20k...i think


I have noticed the weak power windows too. My drivers side window is showing a lot of wear and is significantly slower than the others. Almost all cars that are pocket rockets seem to hiss at high speeds.


----------



## alserpatch (Aug 3, 2003)

i love mine i had the 04 auto ser and after the recall was not happy compaired to befor the recall. i had the car for 50miles befor the chk engine light came on ( on the way home from the dealer) and the first thing that came up was chk the gas cap turned out nissans first recall preformed in columbus ga after the download was out. put 13,000 miles on the car traded for the 04 spec-v and love my ride. i got $16,000 for the ser and $1,500 cash back for the spec-v for a down payment. gas has gone up but im getting 33 now on the road compaired to 26-28 in the ser love my new ride! :cheers:


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

VegasV said:


> i dislike my car extremely ... i have had nothing but problems with it since i can remember on my 3rd motor now and talkin to my lawyer starting up the Lemon law thing, my car has spent more time in the shop then it has on the street. Nissan while being great at replacing all the varios parts everytime doesn't seem ot think there is a problem with a car that has 10k miles on it and is on its 3rd motor, not to mention about 10 other service visits. Should the people in the servie Dept. know me by name?? Should the dman tow company remember my car and where they have picked it up from?? Naw ... i think i could have bought a $500 beat down bucket and had a more dependable ride. Other then that i like the interior. haha


Maybe you should shift it out of first once in a while. =)


----------

